# Blew Up Z Dro Slide. Need A Mag Or Glass Repl



## countryguy (May 5, 2015)

Not a good morning.   Working on the hobby Mill I ended up w/ a crash on the glass Scale.  A Jenix JSS5L-100MM/4"      Now I get to put in my first Renishaw kit I'll wager      I know Jim D has a lot written on this.    A few threads also about the LM10 setup.   

What I guess I wanted to ask first was how to insure I can set my JEnix DRO to even calibrate and use this?   Not sure what I need to check.    While it may all be Quad Diff and OK sig-line to sig-line,  I'm not sure how I tell if the JEnix can calibrate to the 1micron?     Looking for key words here.    

Or if you know of a lower end glass scale Jenix compatible I may just do that too if priced right. 

Any help appreciated.    Off to sulk.  ;-)    Ehhh not really.  But man, POd at myself.


----------



## JimDawson (May 5, 2015)

OOPS 

It looks like the Jenix JSS*5L* means 5 micron.  BUT, all of the DROs listed show that they are able to take a 1 micron input.  You are going to have to dig out the manual to see how to set the scaling.  It looks like the current models are field scaleable, but I don't know what readout you have.  Also I can't find any information on the input type, but I suspect it is quadrature.

http://www.jenix.co.kr/html/02_2_eproduct.htm


----------



## countryguy (May 5, 2015)

Here is a link to the online PDF.   IT's about 3Mb.   Did not want to try a zip here. 
http://www.ies.com.tr/panel/admin_userfiles/5P1K4U4W3H10396.pdf


----------



## countryguy (May 5, 2015)

Looks like Page 27 has 3 or 4 different Scale settings?   PAge 54 reflects the ABZ pin outs. 
1. Changing Resolution (SCALE)
(1) 5/1000
(2) 1/1000
(3) 5/100
(4) 1/100


----------



## JimDawson (May 5, 2015)

Page 28 shows how to set of 1 micron, and page 51 shows the AB quadrature pinouts.  Looks like you're good to go.

One thing I just thought about is the output of the LM10IC001AA10K12, while it is a 1 micron output, it is a differential quadrature A, /A, B, /B.  The DRO display is a AB quadrature so the output of the mag reader would be interpreted as a 2 micron signal by the display.  Maybe the scaling can be further adjusted in the display.


----------



## countryguy (May 5, 2015)

Just to reflect options;  Found this 6" glass.  As inexpensive as I could fine.  The mag setups are about 30-40% more. So I'm going to ponder it all LOL . 

http://www.sra-measurement.com/easson-150mm-6-reading-length-optical-linear-encoder-1.html


----------



## JimDawson (May 5, 2015)

That looks like a reasonable price, and is compatible with your display.  Seems like a good way to go.


----------

